# Since when was August not considered to be summer?



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Just had a flyer from Eurotunnel stating that if you book early for summer 2015 trips you can save money.

Put in dates for a August 2015 crossing and it comes back as these dates are not yet available.

What's the point of advertising these savings when they are not available? 

Nidge


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

August is not considered to be summer in half the world - you are northern centric.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Camdoon said:


> August is not considered to be summer in half the world - you are northern centric.


Last time i looked, the chunnel WAS in the northern hemisphere :roll:


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks like I've been having my summer holidays in Autumn then!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I did the same, complete waste of time sending the email. :?


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I've just looked at a possible booking from Monday 3rd August, coming back 3 weeks later. System accepted all of our details (except reg no. lol) and prices seem to be the same as they were quoting a couple of weeks ago - where's the offers then?


----------

